# Обострение межпозвоночной грыжи. Слабость в ноге, не могу встать на пятки



## Svetlanaparsss (24 Фев 2018)

Уважаемые доктора подскажите пожалуйста может ли абцесс левой ягодицы провоцировать обострение межпозвоночной грыжи боль при которой тоже отдает в левую ногу???

Хотелось бы объяснить почему задаю этот вопрос,ситуация в следующем..В январе 17 года начались сильные боли в пояснице отдающие в левую ногу(стандартный набор)после долгих мучений уколов гормонов,блокад,капельниц острый синдром купировался ,боль осталась но терпимая жизни и работе не мешала а иногда и вообще забывала про нее...В ноябре пришлось сильно переохладиться(по причине аварии небольшой ждали помощи долго на трассе )сразу же начали возвращаться боли особенно невозможно было вставать по утрам ,далее попыталась делать электрофорез с карипазимом но с каждой процедурой становилось хуже,отказалась от него сделала еще одну блокаду проходила месяц и опять обострение,снова блокада поездка на операцию на которой и был обнаружен абцесс(кололи уколы дома видимо что то накосячили)резать отказались отправили в районную больницу лечить абцесс ,в течение пока этим занималась случилось еще одно сильное обострение сделали блокаду и о чудо боль абсолютно отступила,на следующий же день утром встала совершенно без боли нет скованости (ранее даже если на 30 минут лягу приходилось потом с болью еще 30 минут расхаживаться)сейчас такого нет..осталось только слабость в больной ноге,на пятки встать не могу,на носках спокойно хожу,хожу пару киллометров по улице.В понедельник ехать на операцию а я теперь не знаю нужно ли???боли ведь нет...может все эти обострения действительно из за абцесса были??


----------



## Evpatiy (24 Фев 2018)

Плохо если зажатый нерв погиб,и потому  перестало болеть так вдруг. На пятку не встать тоже очень тревожно как по мне .Но я не врач,так что Имхо


----------



## Svetlanaparsss (24 Фев 2018)

Спасибо за ответ...но вот у меня теперь и делема если он погиб получается спать больше нечего и операцию уже и поздно делать...Боль осталась но теперь только при ходьбе на длинные дистанции(она не беспокоит а как бы предупреждает тебя не делать резких движений)


----------



## La murr (25 Фев 2018)

@Svetlanaparsss, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Советую Вам обратиться к @Доктор Ступин с просьбой прокомментировать тему.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Боли нет, поэтому по боли можно и не оперироваться.
Но есть слабость, по слабости оперироваться можно. Нужно или нет, однозначного ответа нет.
 Большинство специалистов считают, что устранение фактора давления - улучшает процесс реабилитации. Но тут важны сроки.
Как давно слабость?
Нарастает или нет?
Что на Энмг?
Что на Мрт?
Когда было Мрт?


----------



## Svetlanaparsss (25 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, на серии мр-томограмм взвешенных Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях с жироподавлением,физиологический поясничный лордоз сохранен.Высота и форма тел позвонков не изменены.ОпредеЛяются передние краевые костные заострения параллельные телам L1-L5 позвонков,заднебоковые разрастания L4,L5 позвонков Высота позвоночного диска L4 /5 снижена сигналы от этого диска по Т2 снижены ,высота остальных межпозвоночных дисков не изменена,сигналы от остальных дисков по Т2 снижены не значительно.ДОРЗАЛЬНЫЕ ПРОТРУЗИИ ДИСКОВ медианно_парамедианная билатеральная L5/S1 размером 0,27 см с незначительной деформацией дурального мешка ,позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска сужен до 1,3 (относительный стеноз)просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпазвоночного диска семметричен,не сужен.ДОРЗАЛЬНЫЕ ГРЫЖИ на фоне диффузной протрузии медианная сублегаментарная экструзия L4/5 размером 0,83 см с наличием каудальной сублигаментарной миграции в медианно_парамедианном секторе слева размерами 0,98×1,0 см,вертикальной протяженостью до 0,82 с умеренной выраженой компрессией дурального мешка,позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска сужен до 1,4 просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска симметричен не сужен.нервные корешки выходят через межпозвоночное отверстия не изменены.

МРТ делала 07,12,18 при сильном болевом синдроме.
Слабость порядка двух недель ,возможно и больше просто из за болей могла раньше не замечать.
Не нарастает скорее наоборот меньше становиться

Подскажите если не сделать операцию,слабость же может и сама пройти?
Начиталась что на пятки не встаешь все иди на операционный стол...это правда?

@Доктор Ступин, заранее огромное спасибо Вам за ответ...Возможно Вы единственный кто может помочь с выбором в этой ситуации...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Слабость уменьшается.
Боли, нет.
Грыжа есть.
Тут нет односложного ответа, но скажем так.
Процент осложнений от операции равен проценту того, что не восстановится все через год без операции.

Стопа в покое, лежа на спине,  двигается?


----------



## Svetlanaparsss (25 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, стопа в покое двигается,да и если с опорой то могу ненадолго вставать на пятки..
Данные симптомы мне абсолютно не мешают ,пугает не могут ли они усугубиться?Или если не будет сильных обострений то и слабеть нога не будет,наоборот потихоньку начнет восстанавливаться...к слову пару километров пройти могу (да это еще и по снегу так как тротуары не чистятся)))
БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА ОТВЕТЫ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Если не болит и восстанавливается, то наблюдаем и боремся.


----------



## Svetlanaparsss (25 Фев 2018)

Спасибо за ответ.
Можно еще один возможно глупый вопрос.Получается слабость в ноге не прямой показатель к операции?
Спасибо за возможность побороться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Есть показатели жизненные, есть неотложные.
Слабость-неотложные.
Разницу видите.
Не умрете, но можете остаться со слабой стопой.


----------

